# From Tampa - Going to Naples/Marco Island



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Born and raised in Tampa, fished all around my home waters both fresh and salt, work in the marine industry. Heading down to Naples/Marco Island for the weekend with my paddle board and fly rods. Thinking about launching in Rookery Bay/Rena Point or Capri Park. Anyone have positive experiences in these areas? Is Goodland Bridge worth a look? Any information would be very much appreciated.

Thanks all!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Go on the Fly Fishing forum here on microskiff and do a "Search" on that forum on Marco. You'll find a lot of good stuff there.

What area in Tampa Bay do you live in and what areas do you fish?


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Didn't get as much water time as I intended but still managed to pluck some micro's off the trail and found some good locations to launch for next time. Went to Tigertail beach with the GF, not really warm enough for snook but I saw plenty of bait. Can't wait to get back down with my a buddy and put in some time. 

I mostly fish upper Tampa Bay but i venture all over the Bay area. Honeymoon, Fort De Soto, Alafia, Little Manatee and bradenton/sarasota area on occasion. What about yourself? @Backwater


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I live at the south side of TB. 

Have you checked out Tampa Bay Fly Fishers?


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Backwater said:


> I live at the south side of TB.
> 
> Have you checked out Tampa Bay Fly Fishers?


No sir. Another forum?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ed, Tampa Bay Fly Fishers is the local fly club in Tampa. They meet once a month in New Tampa, off of Bruce B Downs (Tampa Palms). Good place to meet and network with fly fishermen in the area. They also have speakers, outings and events that you can participate in. I know some of the guys there and they are a good bunch of people.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

I'll have to check it out. Thanks @Backwater


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome from another South Shore TB fly guy!!!


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Shadowcast said:


> Welcome from another South Shore TB fly guy!!!


Thank you sir! Learned a lot from your videos on the south shore anglers youtube page! Looking forward to upgrading from the L2Fish paddleboard into a shadow cast when the stars line up!

@Backwater I tried the TFFC Website but it appears to be down. Do you know when the next meeting is?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Ed Lemmens said:


> Thank you sir! Learned a lot from your videos on the south shore anglers youtube page! Looking forward to upgrading from the L2Fish paddleboard into a shadow cast when the stars line up!


Let me know when you are ready!


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Shadowcast said:


> Let me know when you are ready!


You already know!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ed Lemmens said:


> Thank you sir! Learned a lot from your videos on the south shore anglers youtube page! Looking forward to upgrading from the L2Fish paddleboard into a shadow cast when the stars line up!
> 
> @Backwater I tried the TFFC Website but it appears to be down. Do you know when the next meeting is?


 Not sure what's happening to their website, but here is their facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/TampaBayFlyFishingClub/


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

@Backwater Cheers!


----------



## BK922 (Jan 24, 2016)

I believe they meet on the 1st Wednesday of each month at Compton Park, near USF. I just happened to give a presentation on some Tarpon research there last week. They had a great showing and seemed like a great group of people.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

@BK922 Thank you sir. I'll have to see about attending the next one


----------

